# Wann kann man mit der 1.4 final rechnen?

## Headhunter

Bitte nicht schlagen!!!  :Razz: 

Ich möchte nur gerne wissen, wann man mit der Final rechnen kann. In den News steht ja diesbezüglich nicht viel drin.

Headi

----------

## MTZ

 *Headhunter wrote:*   

> Bitte nicht schlagen!!! 
> 
> Ich möchte nur gerne wissen, wann man mit der Final rechnen kann. In den News steht ja diesbezüglich nicht viel drin.
> 
> Headi

 

Das Thema wurde doch schon zu genuege durchgekaut finde ich - und wieso darauf warten ? Ein rc1 System kann doch jederzeit auf den neuesten Stand gebracht werden.

----------

## zbled

also, ich möchte z.b. darauf warten, weil ich mir dann von der installierten final ein image vom system ziehe und auf cd brenne ;)

----------

## MTZ

 *zbled wrote:*   

> also, ich möchte z.b. darauf warten, weil ich mir dann von der installierten final ein image vom system ziehe und auf cd brenne 

 

Dies geht aber durchaus auch mit der rc1  :Smile: 

----------

## zbled

da magst du durchaus recht haben, aber der release candidate 1 ist halt nicht die final :)

----------

## KiLLaCaT

und das rc1 hat bei mir noch nie gunktioniert....

----------

## MTZ

Also bei mir performt es wie ein rotes Moped   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## TheDodger

Und bei mir auch  :Smile: 

----------

## chrlen

hi!

kann mich nur anschliessen.. läuft wie ne 1.  :Wink: 

chrlen

----------

## webster

Eben... warum auch nicht  :Wink: 

Es steht zwar RC1 drauf, aber schauen wir uns mal das Innenleben an...

was ist da "testing" oder "beta" oder "rc" ?

Alles guuute Ware  :Wink: 

Also  soforrrt installieren *peitsch*

----------

## MTZ

 *webster wrote:*   

> Also  soforrrt installieren *peitsch*

 

Jawohl, nachdem ich die Tage schon 3 Rechner flott gemacht habe, ist heute der naechste dran. Natuerlich auch mit dem RC1   :Cool: 

----------

## TheDodger

 *webster wrote:*   

> Eben... warum auch nicht 
> 
> Es steht zwar RC1 drauf, aber schauen wir uns mal das Innenleben an...
> 
> was ist da "testing" oder "beta" oder "rc" ?

 

Der dosemu ist eher eine alpha, statt richtig funktionsfähig ... :p

----------

## LinuxDocc

bei M$ sind angebliche finals ja in wirklichkeit betaversionen .... XP zum beispiel ...  :Smile: 

warum sollte eine rc1 für linux nicht brauchbar sein ... 

habe das system schon seit der 1.4 beta drauf ... ist eifach spitze und bei weiten ausgereifter als irgendwelche SUSE 8.X oder sontewas ... 

Gentoo Rulez

----------

## Udo

Also bei mir läuft 1.4RC1 nur, wenn ich den Rechner einschalte,ansonsten nicht*grübel*

Liegt wohl an Gentoo*gg*

----------

## MTZ

 *Udo wrote:*   

> Also bei mir läuft 1.4RC1 nur, wenn ich den Rechner einschalte,ansonsten nicht*grübel*
> 
> Liegt wohl an Gentoo*gg*

 

Wer will auch seinen Rechner ausschalten   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

11:54am   up 129 days, 48 min,   3 users,   load average: 1.01, 1.15, 1,18

```

----------

## scheuri

 *MTZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wer will auch seinen Rechner ausschalten  
> 
> 

 

aha....und wo schläfst du?

*hat nur ein zimmer und da steht bett UND PC....undich möchte schlaaaafen koennen....  :Wink:  *

my 2 cen...ääähhh...rappen

----------

## MTZ

 *scheuri wrote:*   

>  *MTZ wrote:*   
> 
> Wer will auch seinen Rechner ausschalten  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich schlafe im selben Zimmer wo auch die Rechner stehen - ca. 7 Meter entfernt, wobei ich meine ganzen Server in einem Serverschrank habe, Tuer zu und Ruhe ist  :Smile: 

----------

